# June 2017 Throwdown!!! BURGER BLOWOUT!!!!



## dirtsailor2003

*Burger Blowout!*

*Code word: Burger Blowout*

Submission deadline: 11:59pm PST June 18th
PM your entry (read the rules below) to me dirtsailor2003.

June is the normal kick off for BBQ season! What a better way to kick it off, BURGERS!!!

For this throwdown We are looking for your best interpretation of a burger.

You can use any type of protein you want as long as it is in patty form (pig, elk, fish, crab, snake, nutria, wallaby, etc).

Burgers can be stuffed, or have other whole items added into the patty.

A slab of steak, pork chop, chicken breast, any whole muscle meat sandwiched between two pieces of Texas toast is *not acceptable*. A fillet of breaded fried fish in _*not acceptable*_.

The burgers must be in patty form and sandwiched between pieces of ????.  I'm not going to limit this to just buns. Remember think outside the box.

Your submission photo must show the burger cut in half so the judges can confirm that the burger is a patty. You can show it as a stand alone or with sides.

Please remember you are being judged on

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

If you have any questions please PM me dirtsailor2003.

Here's a few examples to get your creative juices flowing!













burger-slald.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 31, 2017


















burgerdog.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 31, 2017


















burger4.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 31, 2017






*Official Smf Throwdown Rules*

A Guide
By sumosmoke, bmudd14474, and Abigail4476
Last updated October 1, 2011
Official Monthly Throwdown (TD) Rules

BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!


Rules for entry

1. The featured item of the month must be smoked in a prominent manner to be eligible for entry into the TD

2. All entries must be prepared during the current TD period. The TD code word must be written on a piece of paper (or other medium) and displayed in the picture. Do not digitally add the code word, or your name, to the entry.

**The purpose of the code word is to validate that the item was smoked for the TD**

3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator (*dirtsailor2003*)via private message by 11:59pm PST by the submission deadline posted in the current Throwdown thread.

An entry consists of the following:

one picture (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.

4. Do not post entries in the general forum, or reveal your entry, until after the contest winners have been determined or else your entry will be disqualified.

5. Only one entry per participant is permitted


Judging

There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll

Events committee judging is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

ORIGINALITY = thinking outside of the box
APPEARANCE = overall presentation and appeal of the dish
DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = technical difficulty involved in creation of dish

**The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants**

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

The SMF Voters Poll will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.

PM any member of the Events Committee with questions and/or concerns.


----------



## worktogthr

This is going to be fun!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

worktogthr said:


> This is going to be fun!!


My mouths watering!


----------



## brent b

Dang pretty busy atm but looking forward to seeing some great things


----------



## b-one

This should be a busy one! What's up with the sausage or hotdog stuffed burger? It just looks wrong!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> This should be a busy one! What's up with the sausage or hotdog stuffed burger? It just looks wrong!!!



Man that's the famous burger dog! 

I'm hoping this one is a blowout! Especially since father's day is in the mix! 

Can't wait to see all the great burgers!


----------



## smokedout13

This will be a fun throwdown


----------



## dirtsailor2003

smokedout13 said:


> This will be a fun throwdown


It sure is! I can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## sauced

Now we have a great throw down......burgers!! This is going to be GOOD!!!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Endless possibilities


----------



## griz400

Can you make multiple entries ?? have many different burger combos ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

griz400 said:


> Can you make multiple entries ?? have many different burger combos ...



You could have more than one burger or multiple sliders, but they'd have to be one entry in one photo.


----------



## brained121

This is going to be awesome


----------



## sportgd

Looks like a great one!


----------



## donr

I have a question on Seafood, never having ground it.

Is flaked fish good enough, or does it actually need to be run through a grinder?

Thanks

Don


----------



## dirtsailor2003

donr said:


> I have a question on Seafood, never having ground it.
> 
> Is flaked fish good enough, or does it actually need to be run through a grinder?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don


*Yes flaked seafood as long as it is shaped into a patty is acceptable. *

Just as an FYI, you can grind seafood and make it into patties, sausage, etc. Your grinder needs to be very cold and the seafood needs to be partially frozen. I have had fish patties made this way, and in my opinion the mouth feel isn't great!


----------



## noboundaries

So many ideas!


----------



## tropics

Oh My what nightmares will this bring me LOL 

Richie


----------



## smokeymose

Whoops! Just had a brainstorm...
I think I'll be entering this one!
:icon_biggrin:


----------



## shyzabrau

I know what I want to try. Now I have see if I can find time to do it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Shyzabrau said:


> I know what I want to try. Now I have see if I can find time to do it!



Only 17!days left...


----------



## ab canuck

This is going to be great......... I'm hungry already.... Definitely looking forward to this one....


----------



## indaswamp

Can the entry be deconstructed but have all the elements of a burger?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Indaswamp said:


> Can the entry be deconstructed but have all the elements of a burger?



Have you watched the show chopped? 

If all the elements are there, I may consider it.


----------



## indaswamp

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the entry be deconstructed but have all the elements of a burger?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you watched the show chopped?
> 
> If all the elements are there, I may consider it.
Click to expand...

All the elements would be included. I definitely have something out of the box but doubt I'll have time to put it together before our big family fishing trip/beast feast.

Yes, I am familiar with the show chopped and have watched many episodes. If it were not for the food network I don't think I'd watch TV at all! LOL!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Indaswamp said:


> All the elements would be included. I definitely have something out of the box but doubt I'll have time to put it together before our big family fishing trip/beast feast.
> 
> Yes, I am familiar with the show chopped and have watched many episodes. If it were not for the food network I don't think I'd watch TV at all! LOL!!



17 days, get on it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Yep, great TD theme Case!  [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yep, great TD theme Case!  [emoji]127867[/emoji]



Hanks Justin! I'll be waiting for your Sous chefs entry!


----------



## griz400

When you take picture TD is good right ???  I fired up smoker just now, I made a little piece of paper on a toothpick and put TD on it -- is that ok ???


----------



## dirtsailor2003

griz400 said:


> When you take picture TD is good right ???  I fired up smoker just now, I made a little piece of paper on a toothpick and put TD on it -- is that ok ???



You need the code words in the photo.

The code words are : Burger Blowout


----------



## griz400

now,we just send you 1 picture after its all made, or a few and you pic out one, or some through the process as well ... never did anything like this ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

griz400 said:


> now,we just send you 1 picture after its all made, or a few and you pic out one, or some through the process as well ... never did anything like this ...



PM One photo with the code words in it and a detailed description of what you have made. 

Once the winners have been announced you can post a thread on your entry and the process if you'd like. Don't post though until the contest is over and the winners have been announced.


----------



## griz400

Guess i am entered in the burger throwdown, pm sent ....and wife said they was good, and we ate the entry, and the runner up and  the second entry ... smoked about 10 burgers, got lunch for all week ...lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The entries are rolling in! Definitely going to be a drool worthy voting thread!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Don't forget to make sure the code words are in your photos! I can't accept them if they aren't there! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsmith75

Wow, this is gonna be great one :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Still plenty of time to get your entries in! One more week. Have a good start but lets get some more in!


----------



## tropics

Case Dumb Question does the burger have to be smoked?

Get in it if you want to win it

nice prizes 













100_5657.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 9, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Case Dumb Question does the burger have to be smoked?
> 
> Get in it if you want to win it
> 
> nice prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_5657.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tropics
> __ Jun 9, 2017


Richie, grilled or smoked would be accepted, but as we all know, smoked probably would give the participant and edge!

Yeah the prizes are the icing on the cake!


----------



## smokeymose

dirtsailor2003 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Dumb Question does the burger have to be smoked?
> Get in it if you want to win it
> nice prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_5657.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tropics
> __ Jun 9, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richie, grilled or smoked would be accepted, but as we all know, smoked probably would give the participant and edge!
> 
> Yeah the prizes are the icing on the cake!
Click to expand...

I was wondering about the smoke thing, too. 
Thank you for asking, Richie...


----------



## griz400

...................................


----------



## dirtsailor2003

griz400 said:


> un subscribed



What's that mean?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

He quit


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I think the possibility of all the burgers in the blowout were just to much for him to comprehend. He jumped ship before it became to much.


----------



## griz400

What I had meant was subscribed, cause I went through all my subscriptions, and un subscribed this thread by mistake -- was the rum and cokes I believe ... I had already entered this throwdown days ago ,,, sorry


----------



## griz400

What I had meant was subscribed, cause I went through all my subscriptions, and un subscribed this thread by mistake -- was the rum and cokes I believe ... I had already entered this throwdown days ago ,,, sorry


----------



## smokeymose

griz400 said:


> What I had meant was subscribed, cause I went through all my subscriptions, and un subscribed this thread by mistake -- was the rum and cokes I believe ... I had already entered this throwdown days ago ,,, sorry



I'm glad Budweiser never makes me flub a post.  :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

One week left! Get your entries in!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Received some more tasty looking entries overnight! Keep them rolling in! Sunday is the deadline!


----------



## uncle eddie

Count me in...

So many rules...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

We still haven't broke the record for entries that we had in the first throwdown! Lets make it happen!


----------



## jcam222

Well I am a total newbie to smoking being all of about 2 weeks of solid obsession into it. Not new to burgers though :) My third project in my smoker as a pretty outside the box burger. Hoping to have some time this weekend to redo it and send photos. Pretty stiff competition here for sure but you have to shoot to win right? :)


----------



## b-one

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We still haven't broke the record for entries that we had in the first throwdown! Lets make it happen!



Surprising I thought being an easier item the number of entries would be through the roof.


----------



## smokeymose

b-one said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still haven't broke the record for entries that we had in the first throwdown! Lets make it happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising I thought being an easier item the number of entries would be through the roof.
Click to expand...

 ok
I don't know about easier, but I'm surprised also. This seems to be one a lot of folks could get into....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

jcam222 said:


> Well I am a total newbie to smoking being all of about 2 weeks of solid obsession into it. Not new to burgers though :) My third project in my smoker as a pretty outside the box burger. Hoping to have some time this weekend to redo it and send photos. Pretty stiff competition here for sure but you have to shoot to win right? :)



That's right! PM me your entry prior to the deadline!!!

You just never know you may have the winning entry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> Surprising I thought being an easier item the number of entries would be through the roof.






SmokeyMose said:


> ok
> I don't know about easier, but I'm surprised also. This seems to be one a lot of folks could get into....



That was my thinking on this one too. I thought Burgers, oh man we'll have a ton of entries. 

We have a good number but no where near what I thought. Of course we have this weekend and hopefully there will be a bunch of Fathers-day burgers being cook!


----------



## shyzabrau

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That was my thinking on this one too. I thought Burgers, oh man we'll have a ton of entries.
> 
> We have a good number but no where near what I thought. Of course we have this weekend and hopefully there will be a bunch of Fathers-day burgers being cook!


I might still be able to get to it, but Father's Day is a homebrew club meeting and I have to cook for that! The family doesn't like adventurous burgers, so this would have to just be for me...


----------



## mike5051

I'll be entering if everything goes as planned.  Work has been a bitch this week. Perhaps "smoked" burgers has put some fear into possible contestants.  It will be my first attempt at smoking a burger, but I ain't scared!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## jcam222

Sent my entry. LOL being new to smoking a burger idea was actually the second thing I smoked. Came out awesome and my wife LOVED them. So much so that not only did I create my entry tonight, it was part of her birthday supper!


----------



## mike5051

jcam222 said:


> Sent my entry. LOL being new to smoking a burger idea was actually the second thing I smoked. Came out awesome and my wife LOVED them. So much so that not only did I create my entry tonight, it was part of her birthday supper!


Okay....now I'm scared! LOL  Good luck!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## jcam222

mike5051 said:


> Okay....now I'm scared! LOL  Good luck!  Thumbs Up
> 
> Mike


 Don't worry lol , she had several margaritas first. That always helps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WOW!!! Getting some great entries stacking up in the hopper! 

This is going to be a tough one!  

Sunday at 11:59pm PST is the deadline so get your entries in! 

If you pm me an entry this weekend and I don't respond right away that I got it be patient. This dad is going camping in the sticks, and I'll be disconnected from the outside world!!!


----------



## mike5051

Sounds good Case!  Have a great time in the sticks, Happy Father's Day

Mike


----------



## robin h

Screen Shot 2017-06-17 at 12.27.36 PM.png



__ robin h
__ Jun 17, 2017






A nice stuffed juicy burger. Unfortunately I forgot to add the code word with the burger to enter it. But the burger was awesome anyways.


----------



## smokeymose

Robin H said:


> Screen Shot 2017-06-17 at 12.27.36 PM.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ robin h
> __ Jun 17, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice stuffed juicy burger. Unfortunately I forgot to add the code word with the burger to enter it. But the burger was awesome anyways.
> 
> :canada-flag-68:


No leftovers that you could pose for a photo?


----------



## crankybuzzard

Robin H, that looks really good!  Too bad about the code word, but still a great looking burger!


----------



## robin h

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Robin H, that looks really good! Too bad about the code word, but still a great looking burger!


Thanks a lot. I tried to use one of my left over burger but nothing looks as good as when they come out of the smoker and placed directly on the bun.


----------



## b-one

mike5051 said:


> I'll be entering if everything goes as planned.  Work has been a bitch this week. Perhaps "smoked" burgers has put some fear into possible contestants.  It will be my first attempt at smoking a burger, but I ain't scared!  :icon_eek:
> 
> Mike



I shouldn't of entered mine, it didn't go as planned. It was still tasty.


----------



## mike5051

b-one said:


> I shouldn't of entered mine, it didn't go as planned. It was still tasty.


I ate mine too!  I didn't enter it though, I am going to try again today.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## uncle eddie

Mine is on the smoker now...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Today's the last day to get your entries in.

Remember to include the code word in your photo and PM them to me before 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## b-one

mike5051 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't of entered mine, it didn't go as planned. It was still tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> I ate mine too!  I didn't enter it though, I am going to try again today.  Thumbs Up
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


Hope it goes better then the fist,now the pressure is on!


----------



## mike5051

b-one said:


> Hope it goes better then the fist,now the pressure is on!


I am submitting my entry now.  I'll be having it for dinner!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## b-one

mike5051 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it goes better then the fist,now the pressure is on!
> 
> 
> 
> I am submitting my entry now.  I'll be having it for dinner!  :icon_mrgreen:
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


Glad it turned out,I'm sure it's prettier then mine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Some great entries! It will take me a day or two to get this organized into a voting thread! So bear with me!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Voting thread is live:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/264475/june-2017-burger-blowout-voting-thread


----------

